# Plants for my planted tank



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

I already have some Java Fern, some unknown plant, Hornwort, and some Italian Val. Are there by plants you guys recommend that are hardy and relatively fast growing.
pH- 7.8 to 8
hardness: moderately hard


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hygrophila and hornwort are my fast growers. anubias is low light, but slow. Watersprite and other floaters usually grow quick too.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks exc. I forgot to mention I had a small Anubias... I will check the LFS for some Water Sprite tomorrow


----------

